# Is there a DIY way to make a heater?



## Alisha

I need a temperary heater for my betta, I don't know if there is a better way for heating it up, then shining a light on the tank...??


----------



## blixem

Let the light shine temporarily until you can get a heater... there's no DIY way to create a heater for a tank that's less expensive than buying one. (The few ways I have come up with for DIY heating also burns more power than any aquarium heater would.)


----------



## Osiris

Yea Blixem is right, i can think of one way but really not worth it really for a big tank but even still could have many fluxetions and be more expensive. Only way i know is DIY chiller but that's to make ur tank colder lol which would still need to be used in conjunction with a heater...anyone wanna hear my idea on DIY chiller?


----------



## IloveCichlids

I do, I do!


----------



## Ownager2004

DIY heating sounds like a headache, I dont think it would be possible for the average person to do correctly or safely.


----------



## euRasian32

An incandescent light source will emit heat.


----------



## Osiris

It would euRasian, didn't want to mention it cuz at night time that temp will drop pretty good amount then raise again good amount once that light came back on


----------



## fish_doc

Stable cooler temps are safer than fluxuating temps. Just hold off till you can buy the correct items.


----------



## Lydia

IloveCichlids said:


> I do, I do!



me too! what is it, mpro?


----------



## Alisha

Is there even a heater for a 1 gallon?


----------



## Guest

propane torch..


----------



## Lydia

:lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO!!!


----------

